# small water separator?



## jeffsw6 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a lot of electronic equipment that requires occasional cleaning. In years past I have used "canned air," but I wanted to stop wasting money and creating a bunch of garbage. So I purchased a small oil-free air compressor from Home Depot.

I thought oil-free would be the way to go since this is light-duty anyway, and I did not want to be spraying oil onto my equipment or have to buy an oil separator.

I tried to do this cleaning today and found that too much water was coming out of the cleaning tool in the form of very fine droplets. I assume this is because the air today is very moist, temperature and dew point are close together? I did open the drain valve at the bottom of the air tank and it did not have any water collected in it -- this thing is basically new and I've used it less than an hour.

Right now I am waiting for a day with more favorable weather. Could I solve this problem by purchasing a water separator? If so, I would appreciate recommendations for small, light-duty units. I saw this kit Moisture And Oil Filter Combo Kit which is affordable. I notice it has 1/2" connections so I will need adapters to go from my small 1/4" compressor and then back out to my tool?

Also if I have to buy a water filter I figured I might as well get an oil filter as well, and buy a larger compressor. Blasting dust bunnies out of this equipment is taking longer than I thought because of my small air tank and limited compressor motor.

Your suggestions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

To be honest, a Water filter will get out moisture but still won't be dry enough for Electronic. You have to have a dryer to get the Humitity down low enough to work on Electronics. You would be better using the Canned Air, IMO Dryers are not cheap or all the feasible for home use.


----------



## pawon (Dec 26, 2011)

The compressed air in your tank/system is probable at (or just below) 100% relative humidity. At 100% humidity, droplets will form.

When the compressed air leaves your cleaning-tool, it de-compresses. Which means the temperature will drop, and the humidity will rise above 100%.

When you compress air, it gets hot. When you de-compress air, it gets cold. 

If you want to buy a new compressor anyway, get one with an air-dryer. Either a refreigerated or desiccant. THe first one is cheaper, but the second one can reach lower depoint temperature.

Good luck!

Pawon


----------

